

James Gosling (Java Creator) quits Oracle - imajes
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE63B4HV20100412

======
F_J_H
"As to why I left, it's difficult to answer: Just about anything I could say
that would be accurate and honest would do more harm than good," he said.

That is one of the best ways I have ever seen someone say volumes by saying so
little. Masterful!

------
niravs
Interesting discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1254839>

This was posted few days ago for anyone who missed it.

------
yesbabyyes
I'm sure he's welcome to Google!

------
davidw
Nothing really new here since the last article about Gosling leaving Oracle:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1254839>

